# Ipam pre-contest



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Many bodybuilders run HGH in their pre-contest prep in order to mantain size and to reach the best muscular quality possible. Its fat lossing properties together with the improved skin condition do the job.

Ipam together with mod GRF (1-29) could be potentially a cheaper and hopefully almost as efficient solution. No problems with high cortisol and prolactin, so no issue with water ritention...at least no more than with HGH...on paper it seems ideal. Would it really work similarly to HGH in fat lossing, muscle sparing and skin condition??

Has anyone ever run something like this pre-contest?? How would you run it? Could 12 weeks pre-contest be enough for this purpose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stallion23 said:


> Many bodybuilders run HGH in their pre-contest prep in order to mantain size and to reach the best muscular quality possible. Its fat lossing properties together with the improved skin condition do the job.
> 
> Ipam together with mod GRF (1-29) could be potentially a cheaper and hopefully almost as efficient solution. No problems with high cortisol and prolactin, so no issue with water ritention...at least no more than with HGH...on paper it seems ideal. Would it really work similarly to HGH in fat lossing, muscle sparing and skin condition??
> 
> Has anyone ever run something like this pre-contest?? How would you run it? Could 12 weeks pre-contest be enough for this purpose?


Hi mate just realised i did not answer your PM so apologies for that....might as well answer it here.....

i see this many times on this forum and others to be fair and it is a common mistake.....GHRP/GHRH peptides (GHRP2,6,IPAM & GHRH - GRF, CJC) release natural Growth Hormone so all the benefits you get from injectiong a synthetic GH product like Hyge etc you will get with these peptides as they release natural GH.....so the real answer to your question is Yes you can use these peptides whilst dieting (last year i used GHRP-2/GRF for the Universe) IPAM is a great choice although not as strong as GHRP-2 it has no cortisol or prolactin side effects....


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Hi mate just realised i did not answer your PM so apologies for that....might as well answer it here.....
> 
> i see this many times on this forum and others to be fair and it is a common mistake.....GHRP/GHRH peptides (GHRP2,6,IPAM & GHRH - GRF, CJC) release natural Growth Hormone so all the benefits you get from injectiong a synthetic GH product like Hyge etc you will get with these peptides as they release natural GH.....so the real answer to your question is Yes you can use these peptides whilst dieting (last year i used GHRP-2/GRF for the Universe) IPAM is a great choice although not as strong as GHRP-2 it has no cortisol or prolactin side effects....


Thanks, for the answer!! Last year with the combo GHRP-2/GRF did you notice the evident side effects of prolactin/cortisol??? In other terms do you consider the stronger effect of GHRP-2 overweighing the side effects,if you compare it to IPAM?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the side effects like cortisol and prolactin of GHRP-2 did not effect me at all but i am not prone to prolactin, in my opinion you might be over thinking the use of IPAM mate....i see no reason not to use it pre-contest but then i see no reason someone would not use GHRP-2 pre contest but are prepared to use GH??


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the side effects like cortisol and prolactin of GHRP-2 did not effect me at all but i am not prone to prolactin, in my opinion you might be over thinking the use of IPAM mate....i see no reason not to use it pre-contest but then i see no reason someone would not use GHRP-2 pre contest but are prepared to use GH??


Thanks..probably just do not like things when they are too easy to be true...lol


----------

